
Ask HN: What 3rd party library do you wish existed? - frsandstone
What is some piece of functionality that you wish existed as open source?<p>* An iOS calendar plugin<p>* An Android port of UIActionSheet<p>* A serialization library<p>* Etc.
======
ultramancool
A good IRC server, not client library - I want something where I can basically
register channels and react to events in those channels. There's things like
Twisted but it's very low level.

I've got a few applications I'd like to use it for, things like voip.ms's SMS.
There are some extremely good IRC client and bot libraries, but nothing quite
like I'd want on the server side.

I've been considering implementing it myself, but I keep bouncing back and
forth about learning Rust first or just doing it in Python and calling it a
day... Then I get big lofty ideas about a common IRC server being run by a
daemon where other processes would connect to it via some IPC and have a nice
client library where they could register channels and have control over just
those channels.

~~~
herbst
Also push notifications, so i could write a lightweight client for mobile
devices. I would so much love that.

------
twguisarelame
I wish there was a modern cross platform gui library with gpu acceleration
(like QtQuick) with a permissive / non *GPL license.

